# Vacation Cigars



## yurizilla (Aug 7, 2008)

Going on vacation this weekend. I've decided to pack early (Dont tell wife) so that my stogies will spend a week in their new home acclimating so that when I get to my destination they will be ready to smoke. I managed to fit 12 cigars in a small panatella box. going away for 4 days.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

what you put in there. were u going? so many questions......


----------



## yurizilla (Aug 7, 2008)

Not going too crazy since the good weather is on its way. I believe I'm going to St. Maarten


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Pretty good selection. Those Triple Corojos are surprising.


----------



## yurizilla (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm a fan. I like the VS Samplers with their 8" x 50 cigars, but recently I've decided to pick them up by particular type, so recently I bought a 20 of the triple and the conn yankee.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

nice!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ahhhh,,,you will like St. Maarteen. Rent a small car ( 2 seater) and tour the island esp. on the Dutch side. If you go by the airport there is a beach there where the wife and I go every time we are there,,,you can see the planes land literally right on top of you. It's an amazing site to watch the bigger jets come in for a landing while you are right on the beach,,,the water is perfect there and lots of good restaurants. Have a great time and you are smart taking your own smokes,,,don't buy any fake cigars there.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Have fun on your vacation.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Have fun and happy smoking bro!


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

looks great. have a good trip.


----------



## yurizilla (Aug 7, 2008)

Just got back,
4 days was really nice, I only ended up smoking 2 cigars a day, one late afternoon when we got back from the beach, and then one after dinner when we got back from dinner (I'm officially married : ))

The humidity was great, and after my first cigar I started taking out my stogies to let them "dry box" and letting them sit out. Watching the smoke drift slowly was a luxury in itself, I'm usually watching my smoke blow down the street at 30 mph in 30 degree weather!!!

Vacation cigars are best enjoyed slow, one word of caution, I was on a lounge chair out on the patio, and I let my ash grow, well it dropped, and I had my shirt off, I was also a little sunburned. My skin burned pretty quickly, before I could even feel it the ash rolled and left a 1 inch burn! Looks like I scored a second degree burn. Oh well, t-shirt next time it was. 

P.S. Wrong forum, but I noticed that Cuban cigars in the airport were a tad expensive. $42 for a Montedristo? Really? I had hoped that there was going to be some sort of price arbitrage, I was hoping they would still use their pricing from the 80's or something.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

yurizilla said:


> P.S. Wrong forum, but I noticed that Cuban cigars in the airport were a tad expensive. $42 for a Montedristo? Really? I had hoped that there was going to be some sort of price arbitrage, I was hoping they would still use their pricing from the 80's or something.


Maybe this is where the confusion lies - They are selling them as if they were from the 80's. Hmm just a thought. Anyway for that price they certainly wouldn't want to be an 08/09 box code.


----------



## yurizilla (Aug 7, 2008)

s_vivo said:


> Maybe this is where the confusion lies - They are selling them as if they were from the 80's. Hmm just a thought. Anyway for that price they certainly wouldn't want to be an 08/09 box code.


That's funny good point. I wonder how many cigars are out there that are aged 10+ years due to being around other cigars that sell better, but not a rocket dog, like a run of the mill , or better yet a bar or restaurant that the owner overpriced a nice habano so much that its been for sale for 20 years!!!


----------

